# Just joined here



## andre2410 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here. My name is Andre.
Nice to meet you all. Let's be friend
I hope I can meet many character and learn about them here.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Andre! Welcome to personality cafe. Thanks you very much for joining. I am sure you will be able to meet lots of different characters here.roud:


----------



## logan235711 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome!!! Where are you from!?!?  

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## sham (Oct 17, 2008)

hi Andre.. am sham... where are you from?? am a funlovig person.. love to entertain people and love to know more about them!!lets rock on!!


----------



## dude91 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yerp dude ! You sure to meet a lot of interesting characters in here !

where you from ? and what do you do ?


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

hi hello Andre.. hope u can be convenient here ^^,
tell us more about yourself Andre..


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome in. Coffee? Tea? :crazy:


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome !!!!

Enjoy your stay here dude!

Check out the new Pet System It's GRRRRReat! Hahaha I lvoe that commercial 

Cya around buddy!

Cheers,
Stickynotee


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to Personality Cafe. We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome hope to have a chat.


----------

